# Room for one more southern girl?



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

After many months of reading the posts here, I decided it was time to get my feet wet and jump in! I have enjoyed the banter and great spirits most of you share here. You're a circle of friends spread out across many miles. A couple of you are even in my neck of the woods. 

Zong...your biscuits look great! I was going to share what I made tonight, but for some reason it would not load a picture. Red Velvet Whoopie Pies! Not bad for a first attempt. The folks at work will enjoy them tomorrow.


So if there is room for one more, I'd love to join the party!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

SusanNC said:


> Red Velvet Whoopie Pies! Not bad for a first attempt.
> 
> 
> So if there is room for one more, I'd love to join the party!


You will probably fit in..lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Did someone say whoopie?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Always room for more...we will slide over especially for someone with whoopie pies! Welcome!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Now how about sharing that recipe for whoopies.


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, you brought pie! That'll get you in every time. Welcome!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Welcome! If reading here for a couple of months hasn't scared you off then you should fit in just fine.:happy2:


Leslie, surely you know how to make whoopies!:icecream:


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

welcome!!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Whoopies Yes Whoopie Pies No They're not really around here. Red velvet isn't really a cake that's popular here either.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Try pumpkin with cream cheese filling, YUM!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello susan, welcome. I liked your charming introduction.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

SusanNC said:


> I was going to share what I made tonight, but for some reason it would not load a picture.


Hello, welcome. :happy2:

If you want to post pictures on the forum you'll have to do it through a photo hosting website such as photobucket or flicker. I use photobucket, maybe somebody else can recommend other sites.

.


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

vicker said:


> Did someone say whoopie?


Oh yes...with a little cream cheese icing on the side...


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

Tommyice said:


> Welcome aboard. Now how about sharing that recipe for whoopies.


Thanks for the welcome...those little guys took some time to make, but they sure are tasty. One of the guys in my office had a birthday and he mentioned how much he loved them...so this should be fun. I call him my other son.


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

Tommyice said:


> Whoopies Yes. Red velvet isn't really a cake that's popular here either.


It must be one of those southern things...not as good as apple pie, but close.


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

NW Rancher said:


> Wow, you brought pie! That'll get you in every time. Welcome!


Some of our best times all began around food, so it's nice to feel welcome.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome, we love pie...


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

City Bound said:


> Hello susan, welcome. I liked your charming introduction.



Thanks for the welcome. Now I wonder why I waited so long to jump in.

4 am alarm gets here very fast for me, so i'll try to keep up...just delayed a bit..


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome........Did someone say free Black Velvet.....??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Black Velvet in that slow southern style

Well guys, we lose one, we gain another. Gotta love God LOL.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome...so glad you are here....


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

In answer to your original question.......


Unfortunately no.......there is already an overabundence of southern girls on here......


You will have to wait out in the cyper-space "halllway" until such time as we gain enough NORTHERN 
girls to establish an equalibrium between "youse guys need to get a life" & "well bless her cotton-pickin heart"! And if you managed to swallow that hook,line & sinker....


I've got some property for sale somewhere that isn't very valuable, but needs to be unloaded quickly.....make me an offer I can't refuse.....


Oh yeah, and one more thing..


Welcome.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

A warm and hearty welcome to you, Susan ... I love, love, love making new friends.

((( hug )))

:donut:


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome,
red velvet is gooood.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome ! You might want to fasten your seatbelt .


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Happy postings to you.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Susan, while you got everyone here let's make whoopie!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Never enough Southern ladies about. Welcome in, darlin.
Ed


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome! and yeah, there are a really great bunch of folks here!!!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes again and welcome... Please remember rule #69 to post a bikini pic of yourself after you reach 50 posts...



_It's in the fine print... ;-)_


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

NewGround said:


> Yes again and welcome... Please remember rule #69 to post a bikini pic of yourself after you reach 50 posts...
> 
> 
> 
> _It's in the fine print... ;-)_


but will TRY to make amends and will be shopping for a "man" bikini later in the week!

Pics to follow shortly thereafter.....not responsible for anyone's involuntary gag reflex!



Must provide your own personal barf bags....:shrug:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Please read the fine print closely... It directs you to PM Fowler for the men's requirements...


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

I need to research what rules 1 thru 68 are. Breaking some of those might be easier! And yes, in all my years I have broken a few minor rules...one or two maybe...but who's counting. When you pass 50 you get to start all over and then they don't apply...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

post a pic of your tomatos


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Rule # 69 part B requires all ST men to PM pic wearing a bunny suit, there is a monthly contestant winner. you will be notified by one of the members on the ST women panel if selected. Once selected you will be expected to perform certain Bunny duties as required by ST women guidlines. For a list possible duties see section 69 C for further details.

Also note, that Bunny duties are subject to change depending on the needs of the ST panel.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm STILL depressed the Kilt contest thread was purged.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Rule # 69 part B requires all ST men to PM pic wearing a bunny suit, there is a monthly contestant winner. you will be notified by one of the members on the ST women panel if selected. Once selected you will be expected to perform certain Bunny duties as required by ST women guidlines. For a list possible duties see section 69 C for further details.
> 
> Also note, that Bunny duties are subject to change depending on the needs of the ST panel.


You forgot Section 69 D Paragraph III. The first runner up will be required to wear the bunny suit if the chosen winner cannot fulfill his, ahem, bunny duties.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

SusanNC said:


> When you pass 50 you get to start all over and then they don't apply...


Woo Hoo! I'm getting to the age where the rules don't apply! 

Not that they ever did too much anyways. :heh: :icecream:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> I'm STILL depressed the Kilt contest thread was purged.


Having to wear a bunny suit wouldn't allow me to show off my legs as a kilt would.

I've been told, that they look rather nice.....




"Chicken legs" is a term of endearment, isn't?:runforhills:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

A hearty welcome to you, Susan! I hope you get along well with irreverent folks, because most of us are just that!

Nehimama,THE effervescent, irreverent, irrepressible homesteading gal.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Welcome Susan


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

Nehi, thank you and all the others for making me feel welcome. After working all day and coming home to more chores, and making sure Dad is all settled for the day, it's nice to have just a couple minutes to relax and unwind. Reading what everyone is up to has been fun, so I hope to join in when I can.

And I do understand what you mean by being cherished...that can never be replaced, but you will have the memories to cherish too..


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Funny that your last name is NC and you live in NC. What's the odds of that??


----------



## SusanNC (Apr 15, 2012)

zong said:


> Funny that your last name is NC and you live in NC. What's the odds of that??


It comes in handy when I get lost. I can look at my name tag and remember to go west.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

SusanNC said:


> I need to research what rules 1 thru 68 are. Breaking some of those might be easier! And yes, in all my years I have broken a few minor rules...one or two maybe...but who's counting. When you pass 50 you get to start all over and then they don't apply...


Welcome! Pssst...just so you know, if'n you break too many rules, as in 68 or so, I might be liable to haul off and throw you in Uncle Vito's big fancy in-ground swimming pool. That's where he keeps a bunch of his biggest pet gators. (Unless you're 50 or older, which means you'll be too old, and probably tough and stringy enough to give Uncle Vito's gators indigestion or something. So, we're both safe that way.)


----------

